# Fish-Grandma finally!



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

It took them weeks, but it seems like the kribs finally did their job and I'm now a fish-grandma. I'd sort of given up hope with them, so it was a pleasant surprise this evening.

Now of course I'm extremely nervous about messing up my duties and making sure they have something to eat etc. I'm also wondering if I should remove the zebra danios from the tank as they scavenge the bottom for food after they've been fed? 

Everything I've been reading on kribs and fry has left my head I'm nervous-excited lol. I know momma's taking care of them (sometimes she lets dad help out, other times she chases him off). But food (and the danio situation) is up to me and I don't want to mess this up!


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you going to keep pictures in your wallet and show them to random strangers? I think you're supposed to do that when you become a grandma 

The Krib fry will be well-protected by the parents. I'm guessing they are in a corner, cave, or somewhere where they are all huddled together. As for food, one thing you can do to get food directly to them (if you think the Danio's are getting it first), is go to your local hardware store and buy a fluorescent light bulb cover (it's a 4' long plastic tube) Place one end of the tube near the babies and drop their food into the top of the food; that ensures the food goes directly to them and doesn't get moved by current or eaten by other fish.

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

DM if your ever looking for buyers for your babies! I also have fry food so I can also buy while they are still tiny let me know!


----------

